# Embossed Whizzer tank question



## bikewhorder (Aug 23, 2015)

Were the embossed tanks specific to the J engine and later kits?  I have a J motor I want to build but I wasn't sure if there is a "correct" tank to use.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 23, 2015)

Most J engine kit's I see and the later models had an embossed tank. I know the h engine kits came with a flat tank with decals on the side but you occasionally see h's where people installed the embossed tank. I would say if you wanted a "correct" bike go with the embossed tank. Hope this helped!


----------

